# Ränder ausfransen



## jenny24 (15. November 2002)

*ränder ausfranzen*

Hey,
bin noch neu hier, aber hab schon eine große Bitte an euch  Ich habe nämlich folgenes Problem:

Ich würde gerne den "Rand" einer Ebene ausfranzen. Ich habe eine Bilddatei angehangen. Unten rechts sieht man, wie ich mit Hilfe des Spritzer-Filter eine schwarze Ebene "ausgefranzt" habe. Wenn ich aber den Spritzer-Filter an das linke Bilder anwende um den Rand "auszufranzen", dann verzerrt sich nicht nur der Rand, sondern auch das komplette Bild  Kann mir einer helfen? Wie mache ich dass, das nur der Rand "verfranzt" oder "verzerrt" wird?


----------



## derGugi (15. November 2002)

hallo
ich würde das mit einer ebenenmaske machen. dort wendest du den filter einfach auf die maske an. dein bild wird dadurch auch nicht verändert.


----------



## Christoph (15. November 2002)

Such dir ein paar Grungebrushes und versuch dich mit dem Radiergummi


----------



## derGugi (15. November 2002)

bin noch per zufall über ein tutorial gestolpert:

tut


----------



## freekazoid (15. November 2002)

man kann's auch kompliziert machen …


----------



## jenny24 (15. November 2002)

Danke, hat super geklappt


----------

